# Is it what it is?



## Will it be? (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi guys

I've been browsing for a while and this is my first post. 

My marriage has been short and my ex wife walked out about 2 months ago after a period of failed R.

She seemed happy until she returned from a night out the following afternoon.

After a week of awkwardness she moved to the spare room and two weeks later she was gone. 

When she left she displayed many red flags. She was angry when I asked her about any other guys. She texted and held her phone on her person and refused to allow me to check her phone. I have suspicions of another person, someone who she became friendly with when I left for a while after she told me ..ilybinilwy. She continued to text this guy during R and would end his messages with an X. She was aware that I did not approve. She was adamant that he was a friend only. 

She began to rewrite our relationship history and I tried calmly to explain to her but it was useless. 

She expressed that she wanted to be loved by another person and didn't want to be married but that she was not involved with someone. 

In short, I'm not sure if she genuinely checked out or left for someone else and this is something that is holding me back. Strangely it would be easier if she was with someone else. 

What does it look like from an outside perspective? I have tried talking to family and friends but I think their opinions are biased.

Btw..young, no kids.

Thank in advance.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

Seems very likely. As you say red flags all over it.

My take is if she hint cheated already as seems likely she as someone in mind. Either way he certainly checked out imo.

Time to focus on yourself and be grateful there are no kids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Will It Be,

Do you have access to phone/text/IM records for the last several months?

How about computer activities/passwords, including Facebook?

For your own peace of mind, it's likely worth a look.

BTW - she's lying.

And, if you can crush the affair, you may find out who she really is.


----------

